# Schnäppchen: Real Steel Blu-ray 12,99 - Sherlock Holmes 2 Blu-ray 13,99 - Amazon mit Spiele-Downloads: Gratis-Spiel Gestohlene Venus 2, Civ V für 7,97



## System (18. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schnäppchen: Real Steel Blu-ray 12,99 - Sherlock Holmes 2 Blu-ray 13,99 - Amazon mit Spiele-Downloads: Gratis-Spiel Gestohlene Venus 2, Civ V für 7,97, Assassin's Creed Revelations 17,97 - Blu-rays für je 8,99 (u. a. Verwünscht, Bedtime Stories, Sister Act 1+2, Old Dogs) - Crysis 3 Hunter Edition für 59,99 vorbestellbar [Anzeige]* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schnäppchen: Real Steel Blu-ray 12,99 - Sherlock Holmes 2 Blu-ray 13,99 - Amazon mit Spiele-Downloads: Gratis-Spiel Gestohlene Venus 2, Civ V für 7,97, Assassin's Creed Revelations 17,97 - Blu-rays für je 8,99 (u. a. Verwünscht, Bedtime Stories, Sister Act 1+2, Old Dogs) - Crysis 3 Hunter Edition für 59,99 vorbestellbar [Anzeige]


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2012)

"Amazon mit Spiele-Downloads: "

Wie ist das dann bei Spielen wie FIFA oder Mass Effect 3? Ist da dann trotzdem noch Origin dabei? Ein Vorteil wäre nämlich, wenn die dann komplett DRMfrei wären. Aber ich befürchte wohl nicht.


----------



## Jens238 (21. April 2012)

Origin wir trotzdem benötigt, steht auch in den Spielebeschreibungen mit drin...


----------



## cydrake (23. April 2012)

Fügt mal die D3 CE als AT PEGI hinzu, die taucht auch immer mal wieder als verfügbar auf.


----------



## White-Devil (24. April 2012)

Amazon senkt Preis für Diablo 3 deutlich
Diablo 3 (49,95) * 5 Euro günstiger


*lol... also deutlich ist für mich etwas anderes...


----------



## angelan (24. April 2012)

White-Devil schrieb:


> Amazon senkt Preis für Diablo 3 deutlich
> Diablo 3 (49,95) * 5 Euro günstiger
> 
> 
> *lol... also deutlich ist für mich etwas anderes...



Dachte ich mir auch - 50 € ist immer noch viel...


Diese Seite scheint mir sowieso eher eine Werbeveranstaltung für Amazon zu sein...


----------



## Xeomorph (24. April 2012)

Naja..... 5 Euro weniger für Diablo 3 is bei euch deutlich günstig??? naja....


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2012)

angelan schrieb:


> Diese Seite scheint mir sowieso eher eine Werbeveranstaltung für Amazon zu sein...


 
nein,
Echt?
mach Sachen, das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet in einer Meldung mit [Anzeige] im Titel . . .

Aber wenn ihrs Fluffiger wollt, dann denkt euch halt einfach das Diablo ganze 10% billiger wurde


----------



## keithcaputo (24. April 2012)

Xeomorph schrieb:


> Naja..... 5 Euro weniger für Diablo 3 is bei euch deutlich günstig??? naja....


 Und das beste - bzw schlimmste - ist, daß das gar nicht günstiger geworden ist!?
Mir wird nach wie vor 54,95 als PReis bei Amazon angezeigt...außerdem habe ich bis jetzt auch keine Mail von Amazon bekommen, daß sich der Preis für mich aufgrund der Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie verringert hat, wie sonst immer der Fall.

Also keine Aufregung über die Auslegung des Ausdruckes "deutlich günstiger", es stimmt eh alles nicht. 

Sehr witzig, PCG. Scheint wohl noch ne Nachwirkung der Hacker-Angriffe zu sein, oder wie???


----------



## angelan (24. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein,
> Echt?
> mach Sachen, das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet in einer Meldung mit [Anzeige] im Titel . . .
> 
> Aber wenn ihrs Fluffiger wollt, dann denkt euch halt einfach das Diablo ganze 10% billiger wurde



Auch bei Anzeigen kann man etwas als Information anbieten oder eine mickrige Reduktion maßlos im Titel übertreiben.

Immerhin handelt es sich hier um eine Spielezeitschrift und um keine Werbeveranstaltung.


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2012)

angelan schrieb:


> Auch bei Anzeigen kann man etwas als Information anbieten oder eine mickrige Reduktion maßlos im Titel übertreiben.
> 
> Immerhin handelt es sich hier um eine Spielezeitschrift und um keine Werbeveranstaltung.


 
in welcher Welt lebst du?
Das ne simple Werbung wie auch die für neue Gehäuse o.ä., gut, vielleicht besser bezahlt, aber immer noch eine Werbung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Noch ist das Angebot an Download-Spielen noch recht klein, und nur in ganz wenigen Fällen sind sehr deutliche Preisunterschiede zu Retail-Versionen zu erkennen.
Wird noch ne Zeit brauchen bis das Angebot und die Preise stimmen. Ich behalt mal diese neue Vertriebs-Plattform von Amazon weiter im Auge. Vielleicht findet sich mal was Interessantes und Günstiges für mich.


----------



## shafty (5. Mai 2012)

*Fifa 12 + UEFA EURO 2012 = 19€*

zitat: "Legt dazu einfach zuerst Fifa 12 und anschließend auch noch UEFA EURO 2012 in den Warenkorb und geht dann zur Kasse. Im letzten Bestellschritt wird der Rabatt dann abgezogen." 

bei ama....de, nur gültig für die pc version, für 19€


----------



## smurfsoft (8. Mai 2012)

neben ueberteuerten Amazon-Angeboten mal was wirklich guenstiges:

Alan Wake fuer $14.99 bei GoG.com noch fuer eine Woche. Das sind unter 12 EUR.


----------



## Joerg2 (8. Mai 2012)

Alan Wake gibt's außerdem grade neben Portal 2 im Steam Midweek-Deal für 13,99 bzw. 15,99 für die Collectors Edition. Da werd ich auch zuschlagen


----------



## smurfsoft (9. Mai 2012)

gerade fuer £3.25 bei GameFly gekauft: F.E.A.R.3 (Uk, uncut)
das sind bei aktuellem Kurs EUR 4,15 inklusive Gebuehren


----------



## Tyranidis (9. Mai 2012)

smurfsoft schrieb:


> Alan Wake fuer $14.99 bei GoG.com noch fuer eine Woche. Das sind unter 12 EUR.



dazu ist es noch komplett DRM-frei, zusätzlich gibt es noch diverse Extras und das Add-On ist auch bereits vorbestellbar für 13,49$.
Aber hey, warum über den Tellerrand schauen.... es gibt ja steam!


----------



## Nihiletex (9. Mai 2012)

IMHO nicht besonders sinnvoll Sachen als "Schnäppchen" anzupreisen die erst in mehr als 5 Monaten erscheinen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2012)

Naja sowas ist Werbung. Wenn jemand einen Link hier anklickt und darüber bei Amazon was bestellt, dann kriegt die PCG einen gewissen Teil davon. Ist quasi mit zur Finanzierung der Seite hier. Von irgendwas müssen sie ja leben


----------



## leckmuschel (9. Mai 2012)

schnäppchen ?
ich kriege die 4200 points auf einer stinknormalen keyseite schon für 39 euro...


----------



## Zerth (9. Mai 2012)

Viel zu teuer aber .. 

Iron Sky!


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (12. Mai 2012)

So wie es ausschaut kann man Diablo 3 bei saturn ab sofort auf für 49,99 vorbestellen, weshalb ich davon ausgehe das es dort wohl am 15.05 auch für 49,99 zu haben sein wird. Oder hat jemand ne andere Info mit Quelle? (http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/ACTIVISION-BLIZZARD-DEUTSCHLAN-Diablo-III-exklusiv-mit-Poster,48352,258066,283067.html)

Frage weil ich nicht vorbstellen wollte  aber wenns bei Saturn nun 59,99 kostet würde ich es wohl doch lieber bestellen, nur muss ich dann eben warten  wenn ich es mir nach den ersten Tests spontan holen will ;D


----------



## UthaSnake (21. Mai 2012)

Der Typ auf dem Cover von Breaking bad, sieht Gordon Freeman ziemlich ähnlich


----------



## Gr1nder17 (23. Mai 2012)

Vllt als kleine dreingabe hierzu: Bei Origin sind grad ausgewählte Titel um 50% reduziert.
z.B Crysis, FIFA 11, Darkspore, NfS Hot Pursuit, Mass Effect 1+2, Batman Arkham Asylum und City und ein paar mehr.
Am besten mal reinschauen


----------



## smurfsoft (27. Mai 2012)

Unter http://www.becausewemay.com/ findet man z.Zt. reichlich Indie-Spiele um 50% reduziert. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall für alle, denen das ein oder andere Humble Bundle entgangen ist oder die noch nach netten, günstigen Spielen für ihr Telefon suchen.


----------



## smurfsoft (8. Juni 2012)

gameFly.com hat zur Zeit Angebote die alle 2 Tage wechseln mit bis zu 75% Preisnachlass. Heute z.B Prototype für LBP 3,75, Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY für LBP 2,49 Arkham City; Mafia II und GTA IV für je LBP 4,99.

Pfund zu Euro z.Zt. 1 LBP = 1,25 EUR


----------



## cydrake (18. Juni 2012)

Ein Bild von der Diablo 3 Collector's Edition auf der Startseite zu Platzieren, wenn bei Amazon nur die Standard Version wieder lagernd ist, ist irreführende Werbung liebe PC Games.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2012)

Die Indy-Reihe mit Zippo ??? Was soll ich denn damit ?! Ich will die Peitsche.


----------



## legion333 (8. Juli 2012)

WAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS NINTENDO LAND FÜR 70 EURO ??!!!!!  ich hoffe mal nicht dass der Preis bleibt...
Ich fands immer gut dass die Wiigames nur ~40€ gekostet haben aber jetzt...
Also bei den Preisen werd ich mir garantert keine WiiU kaufen...


----------



## franken (13. Juli 2012)

Eure 8-zeiligen "Schnäppchen"-Headlines sind echt übel. Jeder News-Anspruch geht flöten. Warum schiebt ihr den Ramsch nicht auf die Seite??


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2012)

Hoppla ! "Buried - Lebend begraben" (Blu-ray) für 5,97€ ??? Sofort rein in den Einkaufskorb.


----------



## stawacz (16. August 2012)

real steel war ganz witzig,,hat mich aber extrem an "over the top" erinnert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> real steel war ganz witzig,,hat mich aber extrem an "over the top" erinnert


 Mir kam da mehr der erste "Rocky" in den Sinn. Egal, ist beides von Stallone...


----------



## stawacz (16. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir kam da mehr der erste "Rocky" in den Sinn. Egal, ist beides von Stallone...


 naja also geht ja um die vater sohn beziehung die sich nach jahren auf umwegen wiedertreffen und sich dann über roadtripartige turniere langsam kennen und lieben lernen  sogar die endszene als die da abräumen und der stiefvater oder großvater einsieht das vater und sohn zusammen gehören,,is so derbe geklaut

egal,,fand den trotzdem ganz unterhaltsam^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> naja also geht ja um die vater sohn beziehung die sich nach jahren auf umwegen wiedertreffen und sich dann über roadtripartige turniere langsam kennen und lieben lernen  sogar die endszene als die da abräumen und der stiefvater oder großvater einsieht das vater und sohn zusammen gehören,,is so derbe geklaut
> 
> egal,,fand den trotzdem ganz unterhaltsam^^


 Das Finale wo Vater und Sohn als moralischer Sieger, aber Fight-Verlierer dastehen... Da musste man zwangsläufig an Apollo Creed und Rocky Balboa denken. Nur gut dass Hugh Jackman sich ein "ADRIAAAAAAAAAN" verkniffen hat...


----------



## fsm (17. August 2012)

Jippie - endlich Avatar nun auch in 3D zu kaufen! Nur 30 Euro! 

...

Der Film, der das Kino der letzten Jahre zerstört hat.

Ich rege mich nicht über schlechte Filme auf - aber darüber, dass Avatar gezeigt hat, dass man 3D nicht gut einbauen muss - sondern einfach nur in total nutzloser, nicht weiter auffälliger Null-Sinn-Version einbauen kann, um von Kinobesucher und Blu-Ray-Käufer mehr Geld zu verlangen. Die Flut von Filmen, die dann kamen und nun mehr auf schlechten 3D-Effekten statt filmischer Qualität basierten, haben die letzten Jahre zu den schlechtesten Kinojahren überhaupt gemacht.

Was hat Avatar effektiv erreicht? Es hat mehrere Jahre des Kinos vergiftet. Drecksfilm! Als Kinofan muss man diesen Film einfach hassen! ò.ó


----------



## Enisra (17. August 2012)

fsm schrieb:


> Jippie - endlich Avatar nun auch in 3D zu kaufen! Nur 30 Euro!
> 
> Der Film, der das Kino der letzten Jahre zerstört hat.
> 
> Was hat Avatar effektiv erreicht? Es hat mehrere Jahre des Kinos vergiftet. Drecksfilm! Als Kinofan muss man diesen Film einfach hassen! ò.ó


 
ähm
ja ne
Also wenn man mal so garkeine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich nicht mit aller gewallt lächerlich machen, denn dämlicherweise gab das schon Vorher 3D Filme und die hätte das auch so gegeben
Alleine war Avatar einer der Filme, die das wenigstens gut gemacht hat


----------



## fsm (17. August 2012)

> ähm
> ja ne
> Also wenn man mal so garkeine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich nicht mit aller gewallt lächerlich machen, denn dämlicherweise gab das schon Vorher 3D Filme und die hätte das auch so gegeben
> Alleine war Avatar einer der Filme, die das wenigstens gut gemacht hat


Duuuu..... bist kein Filmfan, oder?

3D gab es vorher, ja. Vorher gab es Regisseure, die dachten: "Hey, dieser Film könnte von 3D profitieren!" Dann wurden Filme gedreht, die speziell auf 3D ausgelegt waren, deren Effekte einen verblüfft haben und die den Film wirklich verbessert haben. Gibt auch aktuelle Beispiele - Final Destination 4 zum Beispiel (5 nicht mehr!). Dieser Film - halte davon, was man will - hatte wirklich gutes, sinnvolles 3D. Denk nur mal an die Unterwasserszene im Pool zum Beispiel, DA hat 3D die Atmosphäre verstärkt, den Film spannender gemacht.

Und dann gibt es Filme wie Avatar.

Das 3D ist viel realistischer. Es sieht sehr authentisch aus, und es ist _ja gerade so toll, weil eben nicht ständig was auf die Kamera zufliegt_. Dieser letzte Satz - in Kombination mit _es sieht einfach echter aus!_ - bringt mich jedes Mal zum Ausrasten. Übersetzt heißt das "Es bringt gar nichts, es wird nicht mal aktiv genutzt, es ist einfach nur da und bringt mir nichts und kostet deutlich mehr". Super. Das 3D soll also nicht 'ständig durch Pop-Outs benutzt' werden, sondern 'einfach nur realistischer' sein. Ganz großartig - bei Herr der Ringe dachte ich auch immer "Oh mein Gott, das sieht alles so platt aus, das ist ja so unrealistisch!" 

Avatar sieht realistisch aus. Hat vielleicht das realistischste 3D je in einem Film. 
Und? Was bringt es dem Film? NICHTS! Nach fünf Minuten bekommt man gar nicht mehr mit, dass es überhaupt 3D ist! Genauso in fast allen anderen 3D-Filmen nach Avatar. Man merkt es einfach nicht, wenn man nicht explizit darauf achtet! Früher wurde 3D ständig übertrieben deutlich genutzt und hat einen immer wieder verblüfft. Heute ist es - DURCH AVATAR - zu einer nutzlosen Spielerei geworden.

Da das hier ein Gaming-Forum ist, lass mich einen Vergleich zur Grafik von Spielen bringen: Ambient Occlusion zum Beispiel für das neue 3D, Anti Aliasing für das 'alte'. Die Kantenglättung - als Symbol für vor-Avatar-3D - fällt auf. Schaltet man sie aus, ist es sofort ein merklicher Unterschied. VOn mir aus auch gerne alternative Beispiele wie Reflexionen auf dem Wasser oder Schatten: Große Sprünge, die einen deutlichen Unterschied machen.
Das Nach-Avatar-3D ist wie die Umgebungsverdeckung. Oder von mir aus wie normale Unschärfe und Bokeh-Unschärfe. Wenn man genau darauf achtet, sieht man es. Aber im Spiel selbst - merkt es niemand. 
Unterscheidet sich Crysis mit und ohne Schatten? Mit und ohne Wasserreflexion? Ja! So war 3D früher. *Aber: *Merkt man beim schnellen Gameplay, ob die Unschärfe mit oder ohne Bokeh gerendert wird? Macht es in der Action einen Unterschied, ob neben dem Fass ein wenig Umgebungsschatten fällt? Nein! Wenn man nicht primär darauf achtet, fällt es nicht weiter auf.


Was ich damit sagen will: Das moderne 3D ist einfach nur noch _da_, aber es wird nicht _benutzt_. Das ist so wie zwei Spiele mit Physik - das eine hat lieblos Havoc reingeklatscht, das andere nutzt die Physik effektiv für Rätsel und atemberaubende Szenen. 
Wo aber liegt das Problem? Das Spiel mit und ohne Bokeh-Unschärfe kostet gleich viel. Aber im Fall von nutzlosem 3D wird dem Käufer wesentlich mehr Geld abgezogen - für einen Effekt, der keinen Nutzen hat und den Film auch in keiner Weise besser macht.


Ich könnte diesen Strang ewig weiter spinnen, aber ich denke du kennst nun meinen Standpunkt. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist, lass uns gerne weiter darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2012)

fsm schrieb:


> Duuuu..... bist kein Filmfan, oder?


 
Doch, deswegen hab ich auch die Situation verfolgt und weiß das hier reichlichen Blödsinn erzählst und Avatar als irgendeinen Sündenbock herleiten willst, wo die Probleme eher die sind, das die Filmemacher sich meistens einfach nicht damit beschäftigen, wie man einen guten 3D Film macht und denen nichts anderes als irgendwelche 70ger Jahre Effekte einfallen. Das der 3D Film im Moment da steht wo der Tonfilm mal stand hat aber nichts mit einem spezifischen Film zu tun

Wenn da wenigstens versucht hättest Avatar die Schuld zu geben, das durch den Hype um den Film sich _mehr _Kinos erst einen 3D-Projektor anschafften, wohlgemerkt, m e h r und nicht überhaupt!
So hätte sich das ganze nur verzögert und die Filme wären immer noch langweilig


----------



## fsm (18. August 2012)

3D-Einrichtungen gab es vorher schon - weil es ja auch vorher schon 3D-Filme gab. Aber Avatar war der Stein des Anstoßes, der die aktuelle 3D-Welle ins Rollen gebracht hat. Und diese Welle - erst diese Welle! - schaufelt uns mit Filmen zu, die unauffälliges und für den Zuschauer recht nutzloses 3D bieten.

Die gute Nachricht ist, dass die Zahlen der 3D-Filme bereits wieder zurück gehen. Dass man die breite Masse nicht zwei Mal mit so etwas auf den Arm nehmen kann, hat John Carter glücklicher Weise gezeigt.


----------



## DerBloP (27. August 2012)

Huhu also ich klinke mich in diesem Gespräch auch mal kurz ein, und muß sagen ich LIEBE 3D. Klar nach Avatar kam bisslang nichts gescheites, denn das meiste ist kein Natives 3D usw und sofort. Was fsm bemängelt ist genau das was mir auch fehlt, nämlich viel mehr Popouts. Finde ich persönlich viel spannender als nur Tiefen wirkung. Demnächst kommen ja die 3 Hobbit Teile in 3D, da habe ich eine kurze Doku gesehen, und ich muß sagen, mir gefällt was der Herr Jackson da so vor hat. 
Zum Thema Spiele, Ich möchte in den meisten fällen 3D garnicht mehr missen. Ich kann euch sagen einmal Skyrim in 3D aufm 51" Plasma und der drops ist gelutscht. Kein spührbarer Inputlag und konstante 60FPS (per TV für jedes Auge 60Frames Etxrapoliert). Das einzige Manko was ich Heutzutage noch sehe, ist wenn man die Helligkeit zu weit runteregelt es desöfteren zu Ghostings kommt, aber dieses kann man wie gesagt mit einer höheren Helligkeit regel. Ok Schwarz ist nicht Schwarz aber der Gewinn des 3D´s machts absolut wett. Man hat wirklich ein Mittendrin gefühl. Auch Flugzeug Sims sind der absolute Hit, man sitzt im Cockpit^^ dazu noch nen TrackIR und man hebt gerade zu ab 
PS: Ich hasse zwar COD, aber die Engine ist wie gemacht fürs 3D...die Schüsse fliegen einem förmlich entgegen... 
PPS: Ich zocke übrigens 3D mit Tridef ... bei 3DPlay von Nvidia bekomme ich Augenkrebs mit ihren vorgaben von entweder 720p@60Hz oder 1080p@24Hz
Da Lob ich mir das SBS 1080p von Tridef, auch wenns vieleicht gemogeltes 1080p ist, auffallen tuts mir und anderen nicht! Auch würde ich mir nie nen 3D Monitor kaufen (obwohl die was Ghosting wohl besser sind) da man dort nun wirklich 120FPS brauch..aber welches Sytem kann das schon? Meine Sli 670er und I73820@4,3Ghz sind schon mit 60FPS SBS gut bedient...
Und für die Leute die noch 10 Jahre warten wollen bis die Technik ausgereift ist, und man keine Brille mehr braucht, tut es...Ich Spiele jetzt schon und es ist Göttlich!
so habe fertig^^


----------



## Trottelkopf (30. August 2012)

Bei Amazon gibts von Drittanbietern die GTX 660 Ti für ca. 116 Euro!


----------



## dangee (25. September 2012)

ich guck gerne 3D filme; die haben mehr... Tiefgang


----------



## Kratos333 (11. Oktober 2012)

Boa jetzt wäre die GW2 Collector Edition eine überlegung wert... für 80€ mit soviel "anfassbarem" zeug drin zahl ich gerne


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2012)

Hoffentlich bringen die für die Jubiläums-Box eine besondere Skyfall-Edition. Hab keine Lust eine gute Box wegzuwerfen. Da reicht im Prinzip nur die Blueray in einem Pappcase aus.


----------



## bigkosy (2. November 2012)

Leider sprang der Preis für PES 2013 als ich es im Warenkorb hatte von 36€ auf knapp 46€ (aber noch auf Lager!). Schade.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2012)

"I am alive" für unter 8 Euro ? Klingt klasse.
Nur: Bleibt es bei der üblichen Steam- bzw. Ubilancher-Aktivierung, trotz Kauf bei Amazon ? Weiss jemand da Näheres ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "I am alive" für unter 8 Euro ? Klingt klasse.
> Nur: Bleibt es bei der üblichen Steam- bzw. Ubilancher-Aktivierung, trotz Kauf bei Amazon ? Weiss jemand da Näheres ?


 
Die Amazonversion von I Am Alive muss nach der Installation nur einmal online mit dem Key aktiviert werden, sonst hat es nichts.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (16. November 2012)

was soll denn das heißen "StarCraft II Heart of the Swarm nur noch 39,99" NUR noch? das ist verdammt nochmal ein addon! völlig überteuert und sowas wird heutzutage an den mann gebracht wird, weil der schon längst darauf eingestellte konsument diesen überzogenen preis (manche zähneknirschender als andere) zahlen wird. das weiß man, das nutzt man dann auch aus. 40€ sinds ohnehin - klasse - 1 cent gespart. lächerlich hoch 10.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (16. November 2012)

nachtrag: die deluxe edition gibts bei blizzard für ~55€ als digitale variante...39.99 wollen sie für die digitale version.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2012)

Die "Fluch der Karibik"-Reihe auf Bluray... Also DA muss ich mal heute abend reinschauen, auf was der Preis fällt. Könnte da glatt schwach werden.


----------



## Calinsche (23. Dezember 2012)

Eure Übersicht gemischt mit Monsterdealz.de ist echt unfair den "normalen" Käufern gegenüber


----------



## m4g1c14n (21. Januar 2013)

ich finds ja toll das ihr die 680 von gainward bei mindfactory mit aufgenommen habt ....
aber da das eins dieser 5 minuten angebote auf der wir wechseln alle 5 mins unser angebot seite ist, wäre es nun schon an der zeit die auch wieder rauszunehmen da unabhängig der verfügbaren anzahl das angebot schon lange wieder vorbei ist .........


----------



## Kaisan (22. Januar 2013)

Breaking Bad Season 1 für 9,99 Euro? Deal


----------



## m4g1c14n (24. Januar 2013)

ich wart wieder auf nen 10€ office komplett paket angebot (über die firma) , ich zahl doch nich 165€ dafür ....


----------



## Kaisan (30. Januar 2013)

So, SC2 Heart of the Swarm (CE) und Crysis 3 vorbestellt. Doch folgen wird im Spielejahr 2013 noch so einiges, was gekauft werden muss. Vielleicht bleibt am Ende noch Zeit für DMC oder Omerta (wenn es einen Budget-Preis geben wird) ...


----------



## battschack (31. Januar 2013)

Win8 für 29.99 würde ich echt zuschlagen. Man verliert dadurch ja nix. vll braucht man es später und man bezahlt nur mehr am ende.


----------



## cydrake (9. Februar 2013)

@ PCG: nehmt mal bitte die billig Gamepads wieder aus der Liste raus.
Die dinger sind Kernschrott: http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B007AAYFW2/ref=cm_cr_pr_btm_link_2?ie=UTF8&pageNumber=2&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## trinity_reloaded (13. Februar 2013)

warum habt ihr starcraft2 für 20€ drin? das kostet 30. ein kumpel hats vorgestern auch für eben diesen betrag gekauft


----------



## Rastazasta1 (27. Februar 2013)

Bei gameware.at kann sogar schon die PS4 vorbestellt werden... nicht nur die Spiele


----------



## Rastazasta1 (27. Februar 2013)

Hier der Link: PlayStation 4 - gameware.at


----------



## Rastazasta1 (27. Februar 2013)

Hier der Link: www.gameware.at/info/space/PlayStation+4?actionTag=pcgames


----------



## funkapolitan (11. März 2013)

Versandkosten bei amazon sparen - genial !!
knaD


----------



## Kwengie (25. März 2013)

nett, 
daß Battlefield 3 für einen 20er zu haben ist,
aber der Neuling wird in diesem Shooter totalst unterlegen sein, was in z. B. Bad Company 2 noch nicht der Fall ist/ war.


----------



## cydrake (15. April 2013)

Besser fingerweg vom TL-PA411KIT  - 500mbit powerlan, klar in der selben Steckdose, außerdem hat die 4xx serie nur einen 100mbit port. Die 5xx sind nicht viel teurer und haben einen 1gbit 
Anschluss und höhere Reichweite..


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2013)

Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon für 8,97€. Das ist ein echt guter Preis


----------



## BxBender (17. Juni 2013)

Die Far Cry Blood Dragon Keys für 1,99 Euro sind alle weg, habs versucht.


----------



## lolxd999 (17. Juni 2013)

Seit wann empfiehlt PC Games halb(un)seriöse Keyshops ?


----------



## BxBender (18. Juni 2013)

Ich finde es auch seltsam.
Das ist ein Shop, der nur wenige Keys führt.
Zudem muss man sich registrieren, um danach dann erst überhaupt sehen zu können, das die Keys alle weg sind.
Ich habe es gestern direkt nach der Arbeit versucht. Bis heute steht dort "nicht auf Lager".
Wahrscheinlich gab es eine kleine Menge an Keys, die sonstwo hergekommen sind.
Ich denke mal, es war nicht vom Publisher gewollt, dass sich jetzt Abertausende über eine offizielle Seite billige Keys holen wollen.
Laut Meldung von PC Games und PCGH dachte ich, es sei eine besondere Aktion vom Publisher, das man für einen Tag das Spiel zum Schleuderpreis vertickt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

Achtung !
"Fluch der Karibik 1-4" auf BluRay gibt es aktuell für knapp 22 Euro. Wer noch nicht hat, sollte zuschlagen (ich habs soeben getan ).


----------



## Sheggo (29. Juli 2013)

auf nen ordentliches PS4 bundle warte ich schon, allerdings sieht DriveClub nach der Liga von Forza Horizon oder GRID2 aus...

muss ich wohl noch warten, bis was ordentliches kommt


----------



## DarkLordHelmchen (7. August 2013)

Bei McGame.com ist Mittwochs immer Late Night Gaming  ab 20 Uhr, da sind manchmal auch gute Angebote dabei.


----------



## Bast3l (16. August 2013)

wee grad als ich mir mirrors edge mal kaufen wollte .. und dead space 3 xD danke pcg!


----------



## rookyrook (16. August 2013)

danke PCG!!


----------



## Kaisan (17. August 2013)

Jack Keane und das Auge des Schicksals in der Collectors Edition für nur rund 15 Euro? Für den Preis kann man allemal über den einen oder anderen Schnitzer hinwegsehen - gekauft


----------



## Kratos333 (17. August 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Jack Keane und das Auge des Schicksals in der Collectors Edition für nur rund 15 Euro? Für den Preis kann man allemal über den einen oder anderen Schnitzer hinwegsehen - gekauft


 
Jo, das ist mal total günstig. Dazu kommt das Jack Keane immer gerockt hat


----------



## Kaisan (19. August 2013)

Kleiner Tipp: Das grandiose Adventure The Whispered World von Daedalic gibt´s auf Amazon für einen lappigen Fünfer - zuschlagen!


----------



## Kaisan (21. August 2013)

X Rebirth in der Collectors Edition? Wäre allemal einen Kauf wert ... zumal der Preis in Relation zum Inhalt durchaus fair ist.


----------



## DarkLordHelmchen (25. August 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Das grandiose Adventure The Whispered World von Daedalic gibt´s auf Amazon für einen lappigen Fünfer - zuschlagen!


 
Das gibt es gerade im Bundle ab 1$: Groupees Be Mine 9 (Steam-Key)

Gamescomangebote bei Alternate (u.a. R.A.T. 7) : Alterante Gamescomangebote


----------



## masterofcars (6. September 2013)

Lustig, lustig. Die Sandisk 256 SSD im Sonderangebot.. Lieferbar in 2-4 Wochen. Witziiiisch


----------



## Eiche (10. September 2013)

Crysis3 kostet seit min 2wochen im Saturn 19,99€ in meinem fall Leverkusen Rathaus Galerie letzten Freitag


----------



## cydrake (18. September 2013)

In das Gutscheinfeld Visa2013 eintragen und mit Visa-Kreditkarte bezahlen, um diesen Rabatt zu erhalten - guter Witz.


----------



## battschack (25. September 2013)

Nur noch 59€ aja und das für fifa da müsste eher 9,95stehen^^


----------



## Sheggo (26. September 2013)

auf Amazon über die PS4:


> Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieses Produkt nicht am 29.11.2013 erscheinen wird. Ein genaues Veröffentlichungsdatum wurde noch nicht vom Hersteller bestätigt. Die Lieferung erfolgt schnellstmöglich je nach Verfügbarkeit, jedoch vor Weihnachten. Über den genauen Liefertermin informieren wir Sie per E-Mail und in Ihrer Bestellübersicht.


??? warum nicht am 29.11.? ist das nur bei Amazon so, weil sie doch ihr kontingent bereits erschöpft haben?


----------



## Kaisan (12. Oktober 2013)

Das Humble Bundle ist immer wieder lohnenswert - auch das aktuelle Humble Weekly Bundle hat einige unterhaltsame Titel zu kleinem Geld. Kaufen!


----------



## LordCrash (15. Oktober 2013)

Nach 5min bereits ausverkauft.....großartige Leistung, Amazon...


----------



## Sanador (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Inno3D Geforce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra ist eine richtig gute Karte, auch wenn ich mich frage, wie lange es mit der Kartengrößen-Entwichlung noch so weitergehen soll, vermutlich braucht man bald ein separates Gehäuse nur für die Grafikkarte.
Achja, falls sie bei euch nicht in den PC passt, so kann man sie, dank der Leuchte, auch wunderbar als Leselampe benutzen.


----------



## Kaisan (19. Oktober 2013)

The Bureau für nen lappigen Zehner? Hätte ich es nicht bereits gekauft, würde ich spätestens jetzt zuschlagen - grandioses Angebot!


----------



## staplerfahrer (25. Oktober 2013)

Ab18 Download nur für Deutsche - toll gemacht, amazon ....


----------



## diethelm (31. Oktober 2013)

Battlefield 4 nur noch 55,00? Da hab ich mit 39,20 was anderes gelesen: http://www.dlcompare.de/spiele/battlefield-4-cd-key-kaufen-519

55,00 ist also doch kein Schnäppchen


----------



## battschack (7. November 2013)

Hat es hier je schon mal nen schnäpchen gegeben? Nach minute googlen war ich bis jetz immer billiger... Naja egal


----------



## Kratos333 (13. November 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 nur noch 55,00? Da hab ich mit 39,20 was anderes gelesen: Battlefield 4 kaufen: Preise vergleichen - Geld sparen !
> 
> 55,00 ist also doch kein Schnäppchen


 
Schön abwarten
EA haut den Shooter bald raus wie nichts. War doch bei BF3 genauso um gegen die verkaufszahlen gegen CoD chancen zu haben. BF3 habe ich bei release für 25€ für die PS3 bekommen (und innerhalb einer halben stunde wieder verkauft ...  )

Wenn es mal für 25€ zu haben ist überlege ich es mir. Aber ich glaub selbst dann lohnt es nicht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Dezember 2013)

Xbox 330 je 19,97


330 ? soll wohl 360 heißen


----------



## cydrake (25. Dezember 2013)

AOC e2495Sd 24" Monitor 19,99 - der Monitor kostet 1[1]9,99 €


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (3. Januar 2014)

Geht nicht mehr... Ich hatte mir vor einer Stunde Watch Dogs,  Titanfall und GTA 5 in den Warenkorb gelegt und es wurde ein Spiel abgezogen. Dann habe ich bis eben paar Videos angeschaut und mich umentschieden und Watch Dogs, The Division und das Diablo 3 Addon in den Warenkorb gelegt und jetzt wird kein Spiel mehr abgezogen. Auch wenn ich die drei Spiele vom Anfang wieder bestellen will wo es vor einer stunde noch geklappt hat geht nicht mehr...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

falls jemand ein neues handy sucht:
Asus Padfone 2 64 GB Schwarz (11.9 cm (4.7 Zoll) Display 13 Mio. Pixel Kamera | eBay
dürfte ein recht gutes angebot sein.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> falls jemand ein neues handy sucht:
> Asus Padfone 2 64 GB Schwarz (11.9 cm (4.7 Zoll) Display 13 Mio. Pixel Kamera | eBay
> dürfte ein recht gutes angebot sein.


 Man sollte aber der Fairness nach erwähnen, dass der eigentliche Clou des Padfons 2, der Tabletbildschirm, nicht inbegriffen ist. Trotzdem ein gutes Angebot...


----------



## BuzzKillington (3. Januar 2014)

Das Titelbild ist wirklich irreführend, da Watch Dogs, Thief usw. gar nicht in der Liste sind! Zu mindest nicht bei den PC-Spielen...


----------



## Kratos333 (4. Januar 2014)

PS4 spiele schon alle weg
Hab mir gleich 6 vorbestellt (2x umsonst)


----------



## Godhaft (9. Januar 2014)

Die  Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB SSD kostet 299,99 und nicht 129,99... Oder wurde der Preis wieder geändert?


----------



## Holyangel (29. Januar 2014)

Wußte noch garnicht, dass es bei Elder Scrolls eine Edition gibt, mit einer exklusiven Klasse... wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, und man nur durch eine teure Edition da ran kommt (ohne ggfl später per dlc es nachzuholen) werde ich wohl auch ESO doch verzichten, die beta hat mir schon recht gut gefallen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es das über Spiel wird, welches ich mir erhoffe... Warte dann lieber auf Camelot Unchained.


----------



## Bonifatius-IX (26. Februar 2014)

"Schnäppchen: Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes für PS4/Xbone One"
Haha Xbone One. War das von euch beabsichtigt?


----------



## TheyCallMeSketch (6. März 2014)

Amazons 3 Kaufen 2 Zahlen Aktion ist abgelaufen!


----------



## Derme (23. April 2014)

Die Bourne Collection war leider abends am gleichen Tag schon wieder fast doppelt so teuer.


----------



## Dickinson (8. Mai 2014)

iPad 4 Retina WiFi 16GB für 319,- Euro? Wow! Das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (9. Mai 2014)

Electronic Arts Origin: *Auf's Haus*  
Ich bin gespannt was da noch so kommt!


----------



## STURMHUND (29. Mai 2014)

EA macht sich langsam aber sicher bei mir beliebter als das oft so hochgelobte Steam. Während bei letzterem mehr und mehr die Übersicht flöten geht und man sich mit Early Access-Wust herumärgern muss, bekommt man bei EA wirklich hochwertige Spiele umsonst und hat dazu noch die wirklich geniale 24-h-Rückgabe-Option. Wenn das Spiel nicht gefällt oder vielleicht nicht zufriedenstellend läuft, kann man es zurückgeben und bekommt sein Geld wieder.

In Zeiten, in denen Demos Mangelware sind, ist das eine Supersache. Insbesondere Leute mit Gaming-Notebooks oder Mittelklasse-Rechnern können so ganz entspannt kaufen, testen und wenn es hässlich aussieht oder zu stark ruckelt, wieder zurückgeben.


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (30. Mai 2014)

Battlefield 3 gratis? ok, dann guck ich mir das mal an. Wenn ich es dann mal in 50 Stunden runtergeladen habe!!! ... naja, ich vermute mal, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der sich das Spiel heute Abend lädt.


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2014)

Ich verstehe das "Schnäppchen" für Dead Island - Epidemic nicht, ich dachte das wäre ein free-to-play? Ich hab' mich schon über diesen Artikel von PCGH hier gewundert https://www.facebook.com/pcghdeals/...2013016810269/839402196071349/?type=1&theater , aber auch da gibts keine Codes mehr.

Was erwartet einen da nun, wenn man das Spiel momentan installiert hat? Wenn man keinen Code dafür hat, wird es nach der Beta abgeschalten?


----------



## masterofcars (19. August 2014)

Und ich frag mich was das aktuelle "schnäppchen" für die 128 GB SSD Sein soll. hab schon vor 3 Monaten für 10 euro billiger gekauft...


----------



## hunting4ng3l (2. September 2014)

Sincity BR kostet 25€ nicht 10€


----------



## hunting4ng3l (2. September 2014)

lol okay der link scheint nur kaputt zu sein,..


----------



## DonCatan (12. September 2014)

Grand Theft Auto V (PC)59,95€ ?
Das soll ein Top Angebot sein?

Lächerlich.

Das ist noch nicht mal ein Angebot, sondern nur sehr teuer !


----------



## McDrake (13. September 2014)

Bin mir hier auch nicht wirklich sicher, ob das "ausgesuchte" Produkte sind.
Ich nehme eher an, das wird nicht betreut und sollte von dem her eher als Werbung (von Amazon) deklariert werden.

// Ah. Steht ja auch am Ende des Artikels


----------



## Konstantin1995 (9. Oktober 2014)

_Dragon Age: Origins_ gibt's derzeit übrigens kostenlos bei Origin's "Auf's Haus" (bis 14. Oktober).


----------



## DonCatan (3. November 2014)

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare unter "Top Angebot" für exorbitante knapp 60,- Euro ???
Was soll der Scheiß?  Das ist einfach nur schweineteuer ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. November 2014)

Call of Duty für 54,99€? Das gibt es bei McGame auch für 39,99€ (Downloadversion)


----------



## Konstantin1995 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, welcher Film von der 3 3D-Blurays für 33€ Aktion neben den beiden Hobbits noch empfehlenswert wäre?


----------



## Van83 (7. Februar 2015)

Wollte nur sagen, dass bei diesem E-Commerce "Schnäppchen"  Artikel die günstigen Preise fehlen.


----------



## Dickinson (27. Februar 2015)

Bei Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory würde ich wohl wahrscheinlich eher zur Box-Version greifen. Die kostet nämlich aktuell bei Amazon nur 2,90 Euro. Der hier als Schnäppchen angezeigte Download kostet ca 70 % mehr (4,95 Euro).


----------



## CYBERHOUND (7. März 2015)

Die One mit Spiel für 299€ ist natürlich ein Hammer. Jetzt müsste Sony eigentlich nachziehen und dann befinden sich die beiden Konsolen auch endlich in annehmbaren Preisregionen.


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2015)

Sony wird wie bei der PS3 nicht nachziehen

Sony hat anders als die Xbox one schon am anfang für einen Kampfpreis rausgebracht - teilweise gibts noch Angebote wo es die Konsole für 399€ mit spiel oder um die 440/450€ gibt mit 2 Spielen und 2 Controller.

Die Xbox One hat gegenüber Sony nicht exklusive titel die jahrelang erfolgreich liefen. Final Fantasy und Kingdom Hearts sind zwei Titel auf die viele Fans für die PS4 warten.

Derzeit hat die WII U in Thema exklusiv Titel die Führung sogar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Exklusivtitel blieben blieben bei beiden Titel teilweise hinter den Erwartungen. Da bei Sony aber die Verkaufszahlen wohl zu stimmen scheinen brauchen sie anders
als Microsoft keine Rabatte und billige Bundles zu geben.

Letzter Aktionspreis für die nackte Xbox One mit 1 controller waren 250 € und nur begrenzte stückzahl ansonsten halt um die 299€ euro mit spiel.

Playstation 4 hatt derzeit bei real den besten preis mit 399 euro plus order1886 

Mal schauen wie das wird wenn Windows 10 rauskommt - Microsoft meinte ja schon das man die Xbox one und Win10 miteinander verbinden will.


----------



## Quake2008 (13. März 2015)

Die PS4 gibt es bei Marktkauf bei uns für 349 zurzeit. Meine Ps4 hatte ich wieder verkauft. 49 Euro für das online spielen, aber der Service selbst ist Meilen weit weg von Xbox Live. Die Ps4 ist das muss man sagen sehr gut gelungen, eine 360 Grad Drehung wenn man sie mit der PS3 vergleicht, schnelle Installation, update im Hintergrund, mehrere Accounts können gleichzeitig angemeldet werden ect.  

Die ONE ist häufig für 299 Euro zu haben in einigen Fällen haben ich sie bereits für 249 Euro gesehene an Angebot. Laut Sony war die 299 Euro Marke bei der PS2 verantwortlich für die rasante Steigerung  der Verkäufe. 

Ich haben mittlerweile einen neue Gaming Rechner mit Windows 10 Preview, Windows Phone und jetzt die One. 

MS macht jeden Monat Updates für die User/Fans, die kostenlosen Spiele jeden Monat (März Rayman Legends ) sind super und  das online spielen ist mit keiner anderen Konsole vergleichbar. 32 Leute im Chat ist eine Hausnummer. 

MS hat jetzt den Entwicklern erlaubt die 10% für Kinect zu nutzen und auch der 7 Kern wurde für Spiele freigegeben, bei der PS4 werden immerhin 6 genutzt. Dazu ist die Cpu höher getaktet 1,75 statt 1,6 Ghz Ps4. 

Die Ati Karte mit den 768 Shadern der One passt besser zu dem 8 Kern Prozessor von Amd als die 1152 Shader der PS4 zu deren 1,6 GHz Cpu, um die Grafikkarte besser auszulasten wäre eine schneller Cpu nötig. 

Dazu gesellt sich die Eigenschaft das die Shader von Ati Karten mit der zunehmenden Anzahl schwieriger auszulasten sind.  

Als Vergleich nehmen ich die 270x = 1280 Shader und R9 280 1792 Shader, die beiden Karten sind fast gleich auf obwohl der Unterschied 512 Shadereinheiten beträgt. Das Verhältnis haben wir fast bei der One und PS4  (384 unterschied). Die PS4 hat eine beschnittene Ati HD 7870 mit  1152 Shadern statt 1280 um die Kosten zu senden.

Ich persöhnlich sehen bei den meisten Spielen auch die die nur mit 900p auf der One laufen das häufig die Texturen besser sind, was eigentlich einen Widerspruch an sich gleich kommt.  

Ich hatte mit beiden Konsolen spass, aber mit dem Controller der PS4 komme ich klar, jedoch wenn man den Xbox Controller festhält dann wirkt er als wäre er fürs Konsolen Gaming geschaffen.


----------



## DorTeX (10. April 2015)

Wo gibt es bitte die PowerColor Radeon R9 290X für 308€?  GH sagt das diese 355 kostet.


----------



## man1ac (17. April 2015)

GTA 5 bekommt man bei LIBRO (Österreich) vom 17. - 18.04.2015 um 44,99 
und bis zum 19.04.2015 kann man es im online store von LIBRO mit gutscheincode um 39,99 Bestellen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2015)

Bethesda Klassiker gibt es jetzt auch auf gog.com? Sehr geil.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2015)

NEUGrand Theft Auto IV [PC Code - Steam]5,00€
NEUGrand Theft Auto: Vice City [PC Steam Code]2,50€

Sind da eigentlich immer noch die Kopierschutzsysteme wie Games for windows live drin?


----------



## stevem (8. November 2015)

oh ja, ANNO 2205 Gold Edition für 69,99€ ist ja ein tolles "Schnäppchen"!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (9. Dezember 2015)

Der PC Games Rabattcode für das Beyerdynamic MMX300 Headset kommt wie gerufen. Gerade bestellt. Vielen Dank.  

Übrigens zahlt man nur 259.- Euro, auch wenn man ihn sich individuell zusammenstellt. Ich habe andere Ohrpolster, die Softtouch Oberfläche anstatt Carbon und beim Gestell eine andere Farbe gewählt. Kostenpunkt -ohne Personalisierung- 319.-  Euro. Dank Rabattcode  nur 259.- Euro gezahlt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (16. Dezember 2015)

Wow, dass ging jetzt echt schnell. Das Headset ist da!


----------



## Thangalf (12. Februar 2016)

Steam Premium Überraschungsspiel für 2,95€ . Ich war so Dumm, will alle anderen warnen. habe Spiel im Wert von 1.99€ bekommen und habe es in der Bibliothek versteckt weil ich es nicht mehr löschen kann.


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2016)

das ist halt die überaschung 

nur bei gog die boxen waren bis jetzt gut sonst ist es meist nur glücksspiel ^^


----------



## Noone78 (14. April 2016)

Also das "Angebot" von Caseking finde ich doch extrem teuer! Ich beobachte genau dieses seit einen halben Jahr, der Preis ist schön stabil, da es da auch schon 799 Euro gekostet. Aber das als Angebot zu bezeichnen? Man bekommt die ganzen Komponenten aktuell für knapp 590 Euro. Das man dann noch etwas Geld für das Overclocking und den Zusammenbau nimmt, okay. Aber 210 Euro finde ich dann doch etwas happig....


----------



## Hasamoto (14. April 2016)

GANZ Wichtig

Die GTX980Ti AMP extrem kostet keine 578 Euro sondern 728 Euro

Das ist leicht zu verwegseln. also bitte augen aufmachen


----------



## BxBender (13. Juli 2016)

Ich fände es ganz nett, wenn PCGH keine indirekte Werbung mehr für Amazon Prime machen würde.
Das Geschäftsmodell ist unter alle Sau und macht uns Kunden ein weiteres Mal zu einer 2-Klassengesellschaft.
So etwas muss nicht sein.
Ich bin seit Urgedenken regelmäßiger Kunde (gewesen), und nun werde ich andauernd von Angeboten ausgegrenzt, oder darf nur verspätet (bis dahin meist vergriffene) Aktions-Artikel in den Warenkorb legen?
Ein absolutes No-Go!

Und bevor jetzt wieder diese Fanboys dagegen wettern, wie toll doch alles ist:
denkt erst einmal darüber nach, bevor ihr etwas schreibt.
Ihr wollt auch nicht, dass eure Lieblingspizzeria gegen Bezahlung für ein Jahresabo Platzreservierungen bevorzugt erst einmal an Mitglieder vergibt und dazu jedesmal eine gratis Flasche Wein parat hält und ihr hingegen nur auf die Warteliste kommt, und dass der Montag-ist-Pizza-Tag für Nicht-Premium-Mitglieder auch nicht mehr gilt und ihr den Standardpreis blechen sollt.
Dann werdet ihr auch die Ohren hängen lassen und euch beschweren, was das denn bitte soll.
Und dann wird wieder ein Premium-Kunde kommen udn sagen: ach das ist doch soo toll, ich kaufe im Jahr an einem Montag rund 30 Pizzen, und ich bekomme bei 20 Reservierungensanfragen für Samstag Abend imemr einen Platz und sogar noch ne Flasche Wein dazu. Also iiich spare da sooo viel geld damit, das ist doch sooo super.
Dann wirst du aber sagen, ja toll, ich bin auch Kunde, aber ich esse vielleicht 5-10 Pizzen im Jahr, wenns hochkommt. Und ich soll jetzt manchmal mehr Geld als nötig für die Pizza bezahlen und eure Fressorgien sozusagen mitbezahlen?
Jaa, alles supi!

So, das war ein einfaches Beispiel.
Denkt mal drüber nach.
Meiner Meinung nach gehört der Amazon-Vorstand für so eine derbe Aktion (verbal) gevierteilt - und wir sollten so etwas nicht einfach so unterstützen. 
Denn wenn sich so etwas erst einmal als rentabel herausstellt, dann wirds nicht nur bei Amazon bleiben.
Es wird immer Nachahmer geben.


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2016)

Also ich hab Prime nicht wegen dem gesparten Versand oder solchen Angebotstagen, sondern wegen dem Streaming Angebot für keine 50 Euro im Jahr - früher habe ich mir oft DVDs im Angebot geholt und die nur einmal angeschaut - und das war teurer als diese 50 Euro. Da hat sich dieses Jahr alleine schon wegen _The Walking Dead _gelohnt, von dem ich mir die ersten 5 Staffeln dort angeschaut hab.

Alles andere ist nur ein "Goodie" für mich.


----------



## Vamarox (7. September 2016)

Hallo,

Media-Markt hat momentan das Angebot: 2 PS4 zum Preis von einer.

Grüße

Vamarox


----------



## Schalkmund (21. November 2016)

Kann man sich einfach die günstigere XBone Version von BF1 kaufen und hat gleichzeitig damit auch die PC Version? Es hieß doch, dass wenn man XBone-Spiele kauft auch die Version für den PC erhält oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2016)

Nur bei Spielen die im Win10 Store zu kaufen gibt und die nur auf Win10 laufen.

Battlefield 1 kommt aber von EA und läuzft auf Origin


----------



## Schalkmund (21. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Nur bei Spielen die im Win10 Store zu kaufen gibt und die nur auf Win10 laufen.
> 
> Battlefield 1 kommt aber von EA und läuzft auf Origin



Schade.


----------



## Shikaar (10. Mai 2017)

Angebote vom 10.05.17: Die Gigabyte 1080TI ist Betrug! Nicht kaufen und bitte hier entfernen. Geliefert wird da nur eine normale 1080.


----------



## Zaepfle (9. August 2017)

Wenn es mehr Spiele auf dem Markt geben würde wäre die Oculus Rift + Touch + 6 Spiele wirklich Interessant.


----------



## BxBender (26. September 2017)

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber eine Vega 56 für 509 Euro bei Caseking ist KEIN Schnäppchen! :-/


----------



## Jalpar (3. November 2017)

Nur mal so aus Neugier: Hat einer von euch schon einmal etwas bei MMOGA gekauft? Und wenn ja, wie waren die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Jalpar (3. November 2017)

Nur mal so aus Neugier: Hat einer von euch schon einmal etwas bei MMOGA gekauft? Und wenn ja, wie waren die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Raizan (7. November 2017)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier: Hat einer von euch schon einmal etwas bei MMOGA gekauft? Und wenn ja, wie waren die Erfahrungen?



Kaufe da seit Jahren, bisher alles immer Reibungslos geklapt und ich hab mitlerweile für nen hohen 4 stelligen Betrag eingekauft. Key ist in der Regel in 1/2 Minuten da, gesperrt wurd bei mir auch noch nie einer.


----------



## Rayken (24. November 2017)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier: Hat einer von euch schon einmal etwas bei MMOGA gekauft? Und wenn ja, wie waren die Erfahrungen?



Habe schon oft bei MMOGA gekauft, die liefern schnell.
Keys waren alle O.K.


----------



## Hurshi (19. April 2018)

Spring Sale bei Gamesplanet (u. a. Assassins Creed Origins 28,99€, Dark Souls II 8,99€, Farming Simulator 17 10,99€, The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind - Upgrade Edition 10,99€)  

Nichts davon kostet so viel wie ihr da schreibt.


----------



## tego (11. Juli 2018)

Nintendo Classic Mini gibt es heute bei Alternate im Tagesdeal für nur 54,90 €,  ist mit Versand immer noch günstiger als Amazon.


----------



## tego (20. November 2018)

Wer AC Odyssey kaufen möchte und schon Uplay nutzt bekommt dort aktuell das beste Angebot, wenn man sich für 100 Uplay Punkte den 20% Rabatt Code dazu holt. Damit zahlt man gerade mal knapp über 32.-€ und somit tatsächlich günstiger als alle Keyseller 
Noch dazu gibt es ein kostenloses Spiel obendrauf.


----------



## Jeronimo2000 (1. Juni 2019)

Zitat vom 1.6.2019: "Asus ROG STRIX RX Vega 64 OC + 6 Spiele GRATIS" bei Alternate

- welche 6 Spiele sollen das sein? Im Rahmen der AMD Rewards gibt es doch "nur" 2, oder?

Danke für Aufklärung!


----------



## Schalkmund (20. August 2019)

Wow, wenn ich mir den Ubi-Discount zu Gamescom so anschaue wundere ich mich doch. Eigentlich hieß es doch immer, dass PC-Spiele günstiger sind als Konsolenspiele. Aber irgendwie scheinen die Preise für Konsolenspiele deutlich schneller zu fallen für PS4 u XBone kostet das Divison 2 im Ubi-Store knapp 23€ und fürn PC wollen sie 30€. Das ist mir in letzter Zeit schon häufiger untergekommen, dass man Konsolenspiele nach 'nem halben Jahr in diversen Läden für 20€ hinterher geworfen bekommt und für PC muss man selbst im Keystore noch über 30€ hinlegen. 

Normal würde ich mir das ja damit erklären, dass die PC Version kurz vor dem Generationswechsel mehr wert ist, aber kommenden Konsolen sollen ja auch abwärtskompatibel sein und die Konsolenzocker können ihr Spiel auf der neuen Konsole weiter nutzen .... daran kann dann wohl doch nicht liegen.


----------



## masterofcars (1. April 2020)

Also den Autobahnpolizei Simulator kann ich nichtmal als geschenkt empfehlen....
Da ist jedes Byte verschwendet.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (24. April 2020)

Link-FAIL: Dell AW3420DW Monitor Deal führt zu XPS 13 Laptop?!


https://preis.hits.de/ud275.html?rid=1 

=>

https://www.dell.com/de-de/shop/laptops-2-in-1-pcs/xps-13-laptop/spd/xps-13-9380-laptop/cnx38007


----------



## BxBender (18. August 2020)

Achtung, der ASUS TUF Gaming Montor ist Kacke.
Hat PCGH doch selbst getestet.
Er hat zwar das geile ELMB Sync, aber im Vergleich mit dem größeren Bruder ROG hat der absolut Null Chance.
Ich hätte den auch gerne gekauft, aber die technischen Werte sind einfach zu schlecht.
Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem alten sehr schnellen 120hz BenQ und warte weiter.


----------



## BxBender (16. November 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man hier Dinge erst posten dürfen, wenn sie günstiger als der UVP Preis des Herstellers sind.
Sachen wie "nur 40% Aufpreis" als Schnäppchen zu deklarieren, sind meines Erachtens nach eher kontraproduktiv in Bezug zum Grundgedanken des eigentlichen Themas.
Eine 3080 für satte 969 Euro hat hier wohl eher nichts verloren.
Wenn man also einen gehörigen Aufschlag für CPU und GPU bezahlen muss, dann ist das allerhöchstens absoluter Wucher, egal wer sich da dann noch als günstigster Anbieter herausstellt.
Man sollte vor solchen Käufen also eher warnen, anstatt diese "Lockangebote" hier mit unterzumischen und Leute auch noch zum Kauf zu animieren.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (18. November 2020)

BxBender schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man hier Dinge erst posten dürfen, wenn sie günstiger als der UVP Preis des Herstellers sind.
> Sachen wie "nur 40% Aufpreis" als Schnäppchen zu deklarieren, sind meines Erachtens nach eher kontraproduktiv in Bezug zum Grundgedanken des eigentlichen Themas.
> Eine 3080 für satte 969 Euro hat hier wohl eher nichts verloren.
> Wenn man also einen gehörigen Aufschlag für CPU und GPU bezahlen muss, dann ist das allerhöchstens absoluter Wucher, egal wer sich da dann noch als günstigster Anbieter herausstellt.
> ...



stimme zu. keine Werbung für Wucher, schon aus Prinzip. Man verweist vermutlich vielmehr aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit auf solche "Angebote", unterstützt aber damit indirekt diese Preise...verrückte Zeiten. Ich glaube, 2021 wird in so vielen Punkten ein besseres Jahr - und thank god - ist ja nicht mehr lang!


----------

